# my v-bac resulted in death



## mommyofannaisaac (Jun 6, 2006)

I had my first child, Adrianna, by c-section because she was 10lb 8oz. I desperatedly wanted to have my next baby natural. I found me an awesome doctor who what very honest with me about vbacs but said that he was try his best to make it possible for me. my baby started to get big so the doc said that we could go ahead and schedule a section if we wanted because if we waited the baby would be too big to deliver vaginally. he said that being induced for a vbac caused more risk of uterine rupture. I was 37 weeks when we were planning to do the cs. well, that night i started having contractions- strong contractions. my cs was scheduled for 2:00 pm but we went to the hospital at 3:30 am. When i was checked i was already dilated 4cm. my doc said that he thought everything would be fine to deliver vaginally. So with out pain medicine - I proceded with what i thought would be a vaginal delivery. at about 6pm i was told that I could push. It wasn't long until my baby's head was out- yes, I had finally got to have a baby natural!!- I thought. After the head was out- the shoulders got stuck. My doc cut me to the 4th degree(no pain med.) then when the baby didn't come out , and without trying to change my position or break my pelvix bone or the baby's shoulder like he should have- I guess he panicked and he pushed the baby back inside me and did a c-sec. My precious baby boy, Isaac, died only 5 hrs after he was born. He was perfect- he weighed 8lbs 15-1/2 oz. The doctor should have been able to get him out. You better believe with my next baby I will have a c-sec- and I will be happy about it. Nothing is worth putting my baby at risk. It is no fun at all being able to said that I gave birth vaginally to only half of my baby. Has anyone else had a baby to die because of vbac?


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so so very sorry for you







- What a horrible situation. No words can ease your pain I am sure.
But really this was NOT your fault. And it was NOT because you choose a VBAC! It was because your doc did not know how to handle the situation safely. He should definately have tried a gaskin maneuvre - but like you said he panicked.
This could have happened in ANY vaginal birth - and if it had been handled differently then maybe your baby would not have needed to die.

I send all my thoughts out to you and your family ! And light a candle for your baby Isaac


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Mama









IMO, your doctor was negligent. What happened to you baby was shoulder dystocia and it has nothing to do with your vbac attempt. A more competent doctor or midwife would have had you change positions such as hands and knees to be able to push the baby out.

Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG, I am so so so sorry!


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiamiMami*
IMO, your doctor was negligent. What happened to you baby was shoulder dystocia and it has nothing to do with your vbac attempt. A more competent doctor or midwife would have had you change positions such as hands and knees to be able to push the baby out.









:

I understand your decision to have another cesarean with any future babies. I hope you will find a more competent care provider who does not panic in difficult situations.


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

my heart goes out to you. please, please do not blame this unspeakable loss on your decision to try to give birth vaginally - it was not your fault by any conceivable measure.

lighting a candle for your little one.


----------



## ice_chick (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You shouldn't blame yourself. It sounds like complete negligence on the part of the doctor. It sounds like you had a case of shoulder dystocia as one of the pp's has mentioned. My DD2 had shoulder dystocia & my doctor panicked as well, but she did eventually manage to maneuver my baby out & after a shaky start, she had no long term complcations. Don't blame your son's death on your VBAC attempt. Mine was a normal vaginal delivery & it seems like the same thing happened as it did with you except with different results. I hope you can find comfort in that truth. I really hope that doctor is no longer practicing medicine. I suggest that next time you are having a child, you see a midwife since they are much better prepared to deal with those types of situations.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

You should sue that doctor for negligence. It won't bring your baby back, but it may stop him from doing the same to another woman in the future.

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry mama. My heart goes out to you. Please don't blame yourself or your desire to have a vbac. Honestly it doesn't sound like the loss had anything to do with the VBAC but rather an incomepetant dr. Of course I don't have all the details, but I just hope that you aren't feeling the blame. I'm so sorry for your loss. I respect your choice for future births







.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i am so so sorry you lost Isaac.








please do not blame yourself. may you find peace and healing


----------



## heidi_m (May 5, 2006)

Oh, my heart just aches for you, mama! I am so sorry for you and your precious little Isaac! I also have to second what pp have said regarding the doc and his lack of knowledge - please do not blame yourself, this was NOT your fault, NOT because of the VBAC but, from what you described, because of a doc who didn't know how to handle shoulder distocia.

May you find comfort and peace, mama.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm so sorry about you losing Isaac. My heart goes out to you. I read this earlier but had to come back and respond. I hear what you're saying.

I also wonder why the Dr. didn't try other more immediate means of getting him out rather than rushing to the c/sec. A lot of OBs aren't experienced with shoulder dystocias. After my experience, I did some reading and complications from SDs are apparently one of the main reasons for malpractice suits.

My baby was fine but I had a shoulder dystocia during a VBAC/forceps delivery. My baby was only 6lb 8oz at 36w. My previous baby was 6lb 3oz - I had no risk factors for shoulder dystocia. It was a homebirth transfer. I read up a bit on shoulder dystocia after that experience and the message I got was it's incredibly hard to predict shoulder dystocia. We read stories all the time about how women birth large babies. But in the end it comes down to our particular pelvis and that particular baby. And there is no warning - you don't know until the head is out. I felt incredibly lucky that mine worked out (perhaps because he was small? and the Dr. was very experienced with forceps?) because I've read of others that went like yours - both at home or in the hospital, with midwives and with OBs, VBAC or not.

If I had another baby, I'd definitely have a c/sec. I obviously have some kink in my pelvis that doesn't allow even small babies out easily. But unfortunately there's no way for us to know these things until after the fact. You didn't knowingly put your baby at risk. There is no current medical opinion that you should have had a c/sec. There are no good predictors of shoulder dystocia. I think probably what resulted in my SD, caused my initial c/sec also. But how could one know that? How do we know we're in that minority of women that are going to have problems delivering vaginally?

I can't imagine what you're going through after all this. I hope you don't mind me sharing my thoughts. You made the same decision that a lot of us women have made, but it had a very tragic outcome. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh momma. I am so sorry that your son died. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofanna,isaac*
he said that being induced for a vbac caused more risk of uterine rupture.


This is true. Inductions and augmentations with pitocin/other agents should not be done on a vbac.

Quote:

well, that night i started having contractions- strong contractions. my cs was scheduled for 2:00 pm but we went to the hospital at 3:30 am. When i was checked i was already dilated 4cm. my doc said that he thought everything would be fine to deliver vaginally. So with out pain medicine - I proceded with what i thought would be a vaginal delivery. at about 6pm i was told that I could push. It wasn't long until my baby's head was out- yes, I had finally got to have a baby natural!!- I thought. After the head was out- the shoulders got stuck.
First thing a midwife does is get the mom on her hands and knees. I have caught a 12 lb baby this way....apparently the doc wasn't sufficiently trained to do sticky shoulders. Your baby wasn't that big....

Quote:

My doc cut me to the 4th degree(no pain med.)
OUCH!

Quote:

then when the baby didn't come out , and without trying to change my position or break my pelvix bone or the baby's shoulder like he should have-
yep, you guessed it

Quote:

I guess he panicked and he pushed the baby back inside me and did a c-sec.
Panic isn't the word-- lawsuit prevention is....pushing a baby back up that is nearly born compunded the problem, as he still had to get the biggest parts of him back up into the uterus!!! What trauma for your baby! I am so sorry you and he went thru this.

Quote:

My precious baby boy, Isaac, died only 5 hrs after he was born. He was perfect- he weighed 8lbs 15-1/2 oz. The doctor should have been able to get him out. You better believe with my next baby I will have a c-sec- and I will be happy about it. Nothing is worth putting my baby at risk. It is no fun at all being able to said that I gave birth vaginally to only half of my baby. Has anyone else had a baby to die because of vbac?
I am so sorry you have gone thru this, but more babies are lost thru repeat sections than VBAC. THere are methods to "corkscrew" a baby out, without breaking his collarbones or your pelvis. Getting you on your hands and knees would likely have opened the pelvic area up 2-3 more cm, plenty of room. However, the doc has apparently not been trained in alternative techniques, as midwives do. So all he knew was to cut. (this also minimizes his reprimand, if the baby doesn't make it. A court of law wouldn't touch him, since he did all he could do.) I just think he wasn't trained to handle sticky shoulders. After all, most homebirthed babies are way more than 8 lbs, and are born just fine...even 12 and 13 lbers...again, my condolences, and please consider a homebirth next time. They really are much safer....


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

Hmmmm...

Can you say the word Neglegence, LAWSUIT!!!! True it will not get your baby back but Drs like that give VBACS A bad name and a DR like that should be punished just like the neglegent dr that caused my niece to have cerebral palsy because SHE panic.
:irk

For your child that passed I would have this story looked into more so this doesnt happen to other children.

Michele


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry about the loss of your son.


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Im so sorry


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG mama how horrible!







I am so sorry for your loss of Isaac, I am in tears now. I wish you all the strength in the world to get thru this.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathicog*
After all, most homebirthed babies are way more than 8 lbs, and are born just fine...even 12 and 13 lbers...again, my condolences, and please consider a homebirth next time. They really are much safer....

In general you're correct but 'most' and 'in general' and statistics and stuff don't mean much when it's your pelvis and your particular baby. I'm sure you're trying to be helpful, but to suggest a homebirth after the OP stated "You better believe with my next baby I will have a c-sec- and I will be happy about it." is rather thoughtless and cruel I think. (And I did HB, didn't work, had to transfer). After my ds's birth, I remember reading on here about a HB baby that died from SD and feeling that I was very lucky. MWs are better at dealing with SD but they're not miracle workers either.

I support VBAC in general but I think choosing elective c/sec after a PERSONAL history of SD and death/injury is perfectly understandable and sensible. I can't imagine wanting to test out whether it was the doctor's fault or a pelvis/baby problem for the next birth.








to the OP


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

to you Mama

I am so sorry about Isaac









tara


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I hurt for you, too.







I do feel, however, that it was the doctor and C-section that caused this, not the VBAC. Like you say, the doctor should have known how to get the baby out, as you suggested, but he did not. This nearly happened with my first----baby was stuck in the canal for four hours and doctor said, while using the vacuum to help pull him out---"If we don't get him out on this third push, I'm going to push him back in and do a C-section." I pushed my way into a 4th-degree tear but out came baby. Midwives know how to deal with these situations naturally and they have a 19% lower rate of infant mortality than doctors (quoting Mothering magazine, May/June issue). I can send you statistics on homebirth if you like----send me a private message with your email address and I'll send them in PDF form. Please see this info as an attempt to be helpful, and as nothing more. Take care, mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofanna,isaac*
I had my first child, Adrianna, by c-section because she was 10lb 8oz. I desperatedly wanted to have my next baby natural. I found me an awesome doctor who what very honest with me about vbacs but said that he was try his best to make it possible for me. my baby started to get big so the doc said that we could go ahead and schedule a section if we wanted because if we waited the baby would be too big to deliver vaginally. he said that being induced for a vbac caused more risk of uterine rupture. I was 37 weeks when we were planning to do the cs. well, that night i started having contractions- strong contractions. my cs was scheduled for 2:00 pm but we went to the hospital at 3:30 am. When i was checked i was already dilated 4cm. my doc said that he thought everything would be fine to deliver vaginally. So with out pain medicine - I proceded with what i thought would be a vaginal delivery. at about 6pm i was told that I could push. It wasn't long until my baby's head was out- yes, I had finally got to have a baby natural!!- I thought. After the head was out- the shoulders got stuck. My doc cut me to the 4th degree(no pain med.) then when the baby didn't come out , and without trying to change my position or break my pelvix bone or the baby's shoulder like he should have- I guess he panicked and he pushed the baby back inside me and did a c-sec. My precious baby boy, Isaac, died only 5 hrs after he was born. He was perfect- he weighed 8lbs 15-1/2 oz. The doctor should have been able to get him out. You better believe with my next baby I will have a c-sec- and I will be happy about it. Nothing is worth putting my baby at risk. It is no fun at all being able to said that I gave birth vaginally to only half of my baby. Has anyone else had a baby to die because of vbac?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss... What a tragic story.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mama. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## leavesarebrown (Apr 22, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mommy of Anna and Isaac.


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

I am very sorry for your loss and the tragic way it came to happen.








Isaac


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious son! My son Grant was born September 30th and died October 8th 2005. We had a home VBAC although the VBAC did not cause the death (it was not a rupture just like in your case) - in our case we had an occult cord prolapse. Everything was perfect and I had a beautiful labor. We found out about the cord four minutes before he was born while I was pushing. I know what it is like when all hell breaks loose at the last moment. I felt my life had ended. It is horrendous to go into the what ifs. What if I would have had a c-section, what if I would have been at the hospital. You cannot really do that because truth is that accidents and bad things happen and you were trying to do the best thing for your child. As you know csections have their risks so who knows what would have happened if you and I would have had a csection. I just wanted to give you hugs and tell you how sorry I am and please feel free to PM or email me if you need to talk. Please take care of yourself mama and know that it will get a bit easier as time goes on. It has been 9 months for us. Hugs! After much healing that still continues to this day I think we will go ahead next time and have a hospital birth with a wonderful midwife. Everybody says that there is no reason for us to have a csection but it will be up to us. Right now I think that we will try to deliver vaginally but I am not sure what will happen. I think I will have peace with however we are able to bring our children to the world safe. Hugs it is so hard to think about the future when you are so fresh after the loss. At first I thought I would never ever want children again because the risk of being hurt again was too much to gamble with. It does get better - I promise. Not easy but better.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh mama, what a horrible tragedy. Please do not blame yourself. I wish you peace.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Isaac.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I do know there was another mama here who lost her baby due to rupture. I don't know her name, wouldn't post it if I did, but I would have pm'd her with the link. I hope you find someone to talk to.

I am sorry for your terrible loss.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Isaac. You did the best you could with the information you had at the time, and it's not your fault.







I wish you healing.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Oh, sweetie I am SO sorry. I didn't have a vbac, BUT I had 2 previous c sections and with each one (and vbacs) brings a higher risk of uterine rupture and that is what killed my baby. My doc wasn't supposed to let me go into labor..especially after knowing I had had 2 previous cesareans. I was 39 week when this happened. Just be sure with your next baby to be closely monitored...go with your gut feeling if something seems to be wrong and DO NOT LET YOUR DOC ALLOW YOU TO GO INTO LABOR. Old scars can rupture under the pressure of contractions. Best of luck to you hun, and please believe it is not your fault. I went for a long time blaming my body. Angry at myself for not being able to deliver vaginally (small pelvis) and having repeat cesareans...don't do that to yourself.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry, mama. My Isaac was born with shoulder dystocia as well, but we were lucky and he is alive and well. I wish things had been different for you.
When you are ready, there's the guidelines for managing shoulder dystocia that are used by the NHS in England. That he started with the Zavanelli manoeuvre suggests that you have a case for legal action, should you choose to go down that route.
None of what happened is your fault. Please don't blame yourself. In that situation, a VBAC should have been a safe alternative.


----------



## pinuchkin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and that your care provider - who seemed so supportive of your plans - wasn't experienced enough in a relatively normal (though definitely scary) birth complication. This was NOT your fault. It wasn't because you wanted to VBAC, it wasn't because you pushed this way or moved that way. Take care of yourself the best you can. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Just another one saying how sorry I am for your loss.









Nothing that is said or done could possibly bring your baby back. But I do feel your pain. And I do understand your choice for a c/s should you ever have another child. Such a tramatic experience is very difficult to overcome. And although I think you are being too hard on yourself, you are in NO WAY responsible for your child's loss, I know the fear of a repeat event will always be there.

In the future, trust yourself, even if it is a choice of an "elective" c/s. And don't worry about what anyone else may say. You have to make the choice that is right for you and your baby.


----------



## greanmama (Oct 30, 2005)

I am really really sorry for the loss of your son Isacc. He has a beautiful mama who did the best she could to provide the safest birth possible.

Unfortunately, the trust your doctor built with you was broken when he panicked and did not follow his own plans as previously discussed.

You, and only you, can know what is right for your family. You should do what you think is safe and best for everyone.

I believe that there are skilled birth practitioners that know how to deliver shoulder dystocia safely and quickly. I have seen and been part of it. Even babies over 10 pounds. And I am so sorry that wasn't your story.

There was much that happend to you at your birth that was traumatic before your cesarean birth occured. I am very sorry for that too. Being cut without medication and in panic, is very frightening and can leave one feeling violated.

I hope you can find a safe loving person to guide you and be at your side as you process all of this. Please email me privately if you would like to talk more.

You did nothing to deserve this. You did nothing wrong and I hope you can come to a place where you can find peace in your heart.

Blessings to you mama. Your little one has been lucky to have your love.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear mama, this loss was truly not your fault, and a shoulder dystocia can happen during a VBAC, a first birth, a third birth, whenever. It could happen to anyone, please don't blame yourself. I'm sorry it happened to you. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

